
Verifone's CEO Defends Actions Against Square: "It’s a Competitive World." - lotusleaf1987
http://emoney.allthingsd.com/20110316/verifones-ceo-doug-bergeron-defends-actions-against-square-it’s-a-competitive-world/
======
extension
Missing from this interview is the only question that really matters at this
point: why does Verifone think it's important to encrypt data that is
_emblazoned on the front of the card_ and then _blindly trust the potential
attacker to actually use that encryption_?

------
prodigal_erik
> VeriFone said the heart of the matter is that there’s no security built
> inside the dongle to verify that its connecting with the real Square
> application–and not some knock-off. - from
> [http://emoney.allthingsd.com/20110309/square-says-
> verifones-...](http://emoney.allthingsd.com/20110309/square-says-verifones-
> accusations-are-not-fair-or-accurate/) earlier

Such an effort would be doomed for the same reason that DRM schemes keep
failing. Encryption really can't protect data which needs to be decrypted on
hardware that's under the attacker's control. No matter what they do, somebody
out there would definitely write an app which can fool Square's hardware on a
jailbroken phone.

~~~
originalgeek
Why aren't they taking issue with every USB card reader you can buy for as
little as $30?

------
phlux
Translation: "I am a douchebag"

EDIT: CONFIRMED translation:

 _I was told you want to “clear the air” about what VeriFone’s actions last
week.

No, I don’t think that’s the way I would put it.

I believe that’s a direct quote from your PR person.

Well, I can’t help what they say._

~~~
lotusleaf1987
Totally. An unapologetic asshole.

